# Adjustable base



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

One of my favorite plunge routers is the Dewalt DW621. It’s light and has a nice dust collection.
I’m not too crazy about the in handle switch, guess it takes getting used to.
But this is an English made router hence distance between the router bit to the cutting face is some weird number.
So, I made an adjustable base to give me a precise 2 inch cut.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Router! This is to replace the one that kind of went... BOOM! ?

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

I like it ,,, and as you know I love jigs,,,may I ask why you didn't go just a little bit more so you could use it for so many more jobs.. JUST ASKING BUD 

===


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

No Corey, this one is for DW621. the one that went BOOM is DW625/Elu 3339 which gets used in the table and is still 100% dead on accurate. UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Well, BJ the reason is all the Jigs that I've made in the past for my DW625 fit the DW621, the same screw hole distance. and also I use the Hitachi alot hand held
I only made this for DW621 to give me the adjustable distance for the cuts.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good to know router, that's what is in my table as well 

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

All my children


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"distance between the router bit to the cutting face is some weird number.
So, I made an adjustable base to give me a precise 2 inch cut."



You've made a beautiful job of the Acrylic plate but could you please explain with patience to an old man what the above means


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very clever there Router...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks friends.



> You've made a beautiful job of the Acrylic plate but could you please explain with patience to an old man what the above means



Harry,
On most plunge routers when you drop a ½ “ router bit in and measure from the cutting edge of that bit to the flat side of the router, you will have and exact number. 
(This should be a second thing you check on a plunge router) 
For instance Hitachi is exactly at 2.5 inches as you can see in the picture.
My DW625 is an exact number, had a Bosch which was exact number. Fein is exact and so on.
However, with the DW621 that is not the case it’s like 1 inch and almost ¾ plus 1/32 or 1/64 which makes it impossible to do a repetitive precise cuts. 
So, you need to make a base but if you make a base based on original screw holes, you will get the same problem so you need an adjustable base.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

SAY WHAT ?

You lost me on this one ,, why do you want it to be 2" ??? or 2.5" what would you do if the bit 1 1/2" in dia. or 1/4" ???

===========




Router is still my name said:


> Thanks friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> SAY WHAT ?
> You lost me on this one ,, why do you want it to be 2" ??? or 2.5" what would you do if the bit 1 1/2" in dia. or 1/4" ???


Bud,  
It doesn’t matter what the bit size is as long as the distance is precise.
I use the ½” router bit as an example because that is most common router bit size for many jobs.( or at least in my case)  

So If I drop a ¼ “ bit, I can add that to 2 and I get 2.25. if I use 1” bit then I subtract another ½ inch so I get 1.5 from edge. The point being, As long as the distance from the edge of the bit to flat edge is constant (no matter what size) then you can have accurate predictable cuts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router 

So what you are saying you made a edge guide, RIGHT ?, did your DeWalt come with a edge guide ? 


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...alias=tools&field-keywords=edge+guide&x=0&y=0

http://www.amazon.com/Dewalt-DW6913...30-7086511?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194921019&sr=1-4

By the way they work both ways inboard or outboard, just flip it around 

=======



Router is still my name said:


> Bud,
> It doesn’t matter what the bit size is as long as the distance is precise.
> I use the ½” router bit as an example because that is most common router bit size for many jobs.( or at least in my case)
> 
> So If I drop a ¼ “ bit, I can add that to 2 and I get 2.25. if I use 1” bit then I subtract another ½ inch so I get 1.5 from edge. The point being, As long as the distance from the edge of the bit to flat edge is constant (no matter what size) then you can have accurate predictable cuts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

I like all your kids,,,is this the BOSS in the background ?

=========


Router is still my name said:


> All my children


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> So what you are saying you made a edge guide, RIGHT ?


No, the edge guide is only as good as the edge it's being guided on. and if you have a wide board then so much for the edge guide  



> I like all your kids,,,is this the BOSS in the background ?


Yes, she noticed my children and said.. what, when did you get that one?
I said sweety I had it for a while now don't you remember. :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Call me thick if you like Router, but I don't understand the relevance of the distance between the edge of the cutter and the edge of the router, in my book the bigger the opening the better which allows a clear view of the actual cutting plus far larger template guides can be used, never in all the very many years that I have been routing have I needed to, or even considered measuring the distance in question. I don't think for one moment that you're imagining the usefulness of you're beautifully made base, but you are having difficulty explaining it to me, perhaps Bj. or some other member could hop in and explain the principle involved.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

NOT me I'm lost on this one...


==========


harrysin said:


> Call me thick if you like Router, but I don't understand the relevance of the distance between the edge of the cutter and the edge of the router, in my book the bigger the opening the better which allows a clear view of the actual cutting plus far larger template guides can be used, never in all the very many years that I have been routing have I needed to, or even considered measuring the distance in question. I don't think for one moment that you're imagining the usefulness of you're beautifully made base, but you are having difficulty explaining it to me, perhaps Bj. or some other member could hop in and explain the principle involved.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Well - I may be reading something into the original post that isnt there -
Router -- feel free to correct me if I did -
But it SOUNDS to me like he is saying he does what I tend to do -- and runs his router base along his guide strips (as opposed to using a bushing).
In that case -- it would definitely matter how far the edge of the cutter was from the edge of the router base -- so you would know how much space to allow when setting up your guides.
Having a base that can be adjusted to where that is a whole number -
- like 2" instead of 1 27/32" just makes the math easier.

Router- is that anywhere close to what you were saying?
If so -- it makes perfect sense to me -- 

If not -- I guess I am lost too.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

EUREKA! The penny has just dropped. I now think the principal is as follows: instead of using template guides, the router base goes up against the fence, and whatever size cutter is being used, the sub-base is adjusted so that the distance from the cutters edge to the edge of the sub-base is exactly 2". From this point the FENCE is set to 2" from the line to be routed. Very clever, but on the few occasions that I have used the router this way I have simply sat the router on the work-piece with the edge of the cutter exactly on the line then adjusted the fence to just touch the router base, thus NO measurements required.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> (as opposed to using a bushing).
> In that case -- it would definitely matter how far the edge of the cutter was from the edge of the router base -- so you would know how much space to allow when setting up your guides.
> Having a base that can be adjusted to where that is a whole number -
> - like 2" instead of 1 27/32" just makes the math easier.


Thank you DC


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think DC nailed it, very much like using the circ saw and measuring the edge of the saw shoe to the blade. I think it's one of those... "what I am used to doing" kind of things and it's the easiest for you then so be it  Just don't let it get away and chase you around the shop like the 625 did  

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> Just don't let it get away and chase you around the shop like the 625 did


At my age, the only thing willing to chase me around the shop is a rogue router.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> . . . have simply sat the router on the work-piece with the edge of the cutter exactly on the line then adjusted the fence to just touch the router base, thus NO measurements required.


Six of one -- half dozen of the other.
whether to 'measure' with the router itself -- or with a ruler -- 
I've done it both ways --can't say I have an opinion which is easier -
- depends on my mood at the time. 
I probably do it with a ruler most often because its lighter than the router.
But both ways work fine.


----------

